# welcome to spain (not)



## big bill (Feb 8, 2009)

As some of you are aware i moved to benalmadena a few weeks ago, for the sun, better life and a new start, however a bit of advise to anyone thinking of giving it ago.
We got our appartment on the net through a company which i cheaked out and all was good, we paid our deposit and first months rent picked up the keys and all was well, being our first time to the costa we never new many people and after only eight days we were robbed of all our belongings money computers cameras ect and the people who robbed us never broke in but had keys to our appartment,
the appartment was new and thad never been lived in before the company denied it had anything to do with them and the police were even worse , having loged the crime with the national police in madrid the local police took 4 days to visit us,
we did however get all our deposit and rent back of the developer which in its self is a confession of guilt.

the moral to this is simple, dont trust anyone if you are coming over to the costa change your locks and dont give the landlord a key , dont phone the police or even the press as you will only be frustrated by paperwork apart from that the sun is shining and the money is coming in we are back on our feet and have finally put this bad start behind us.

Big Bill :boxing:


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

big bill said:


> after only eight days we were robbed of all our belongings money computers cameras ect and the people who robbed us never broke in but had keys to our appartment,
> 
> I'm really sorry to hear what has happend to you, clearly ita a horrid thing to happen to anyone. Crime does seem to be a problem on the costa and we know other people (family and friends) who have also been robbed
> 
> ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hang on in there Bill, put it behind you and start your new life!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Thats an awful "welcome to Spain" Bill !!!! I really hope you can wipe the slate clean and that your "new start" to your "new life" here is a happy and positive one!

Take care
Sue xxxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Apart from this "mind~blowingly" unkind incident, how are you finding your time here Bill?? Are you settling into lifestyle and work ok? If you get an opportunity let us know

Jo xxx


----------

